# Fuel level depletes when parked; increases while driving.



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Are you parking on an angle? Mine will do this it may say low fuel, then when I park and turn it back on the low fuel will go away then come back later.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

#12 on the diagram and/or wiring issue.

I have never paid mine much attention but I will watch if I can remember. The movement you describe seems very minimal.





Fuel System Components for 2015 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## Kalevipoeg (3 mo ago)

Have you noticed, has it ever happened when tank is full? 
When fuel level sensors start to fail, then sometimes the first symptoms are inaccuracies in most used area which is between empty and half.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Kalevipoeg said:


> Have you noticed, has it ever happened when tank is full?
> When fuel level sensors start to fail, then sometimes the first symptoms are inaccuracies in most used area which is between empty and half.


Good point, if the tank is full it should never move even on an angle.


----------



## afineAmerican (Oct 20, 2021)

Update: it does happen when the tank is full and I am parking on flat, level ground. I’ve decided to live with it for now, annoying but not the end of the world. If the sensor / sending unit / etc. goes out completely, I’ll look to replace. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## afineAmerican (Oct 20, 2021)

Update: Replaced the fuel level sensor ($40 on RockAuto), problem solved.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for updating with the fix.


----------

